# Name Stories.....



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 21, 2008)

Were you nameless as a baby? What were names that were in the running for you? Do you have a name you would like to change? If so, what name would you go by? Tell me all about your names! 

I will start. I was nameless for three days before my three year old sister named me. The names in the running were Lucy, Luchia and Tiger Lily. I bet I would have made a great Tiger Lily.

Bluefirepegasus

P.S. As lame as it sounds, I am catholic and sometimes I think of introducing myself to new people with my confirmation name which is tigris. Hhehe....it is cool sounding huh? Different but cool.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 21, 2008)

hey Bluefirepegasus....What is your given name? Is it the name you go by?
I was named Eric and go by Eric. Growing up in the 60's I knew no one else named Eric until I got to highschool, and remember wishing I had a more common name. 
Now it seems like I know a lot of people named Eric, and the name is more common than I realized it was just unusual in the community I grew up in. 
If I had a different name I would go by Rick I suppose.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

While this is a GREAT question - and I have several stories, stay tuned - However, you have no business posting if you aren't going to tell us YOURS! :rollhappy:

I was going to be Bruce - Allan Bruce McDonald - but, thankfully, I was not a boy. My father was Allan, so I have no doubt that Bruce would have been the active name - read further. Angus Bruce was also in the running, apparently. My father wanted a distinctly Scottish name. My sister, who is 6 year's older and the first of two, is named after our grandmothers, Jane Elizabeth (I teased her a lot when I was 10 and she went to Spain, on a Plane, in the Rain.)

So, I ended up as Anne Heather McDonald. Story there too, obviously. 

I've always been Heather. Except in 4th grade. 
I had a mid-middle school life crisis in 4th grade when we moved from my childhood home and decided I'd be Anne for a short while. 

Anyway, my mother had issues with Anne. She is Judith Ann Morrison (McDonald) and her grandmother had a thing about saying "Judith Ann, sittin' on the can" so Anne was not to be my middle name for that reason. 

Further - as the story goes, everyone's initials spell something in my family - my mother is JAM, my father was ARM, my sister is JEM, and I would have been HAM, which, thankfully, my parents realized might cause me some inconvenient and unnecessary trauma as a child. 

What they didn't understand was that giving me the nickname Muffy, would be detrimental to my overall mental health in the long run.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't compete with Heather!:clap::clap:
My mom was on the flower theme - her name was Violet, I'm actually Rosemary (way to formal for me!) & my sister is Sharon.


----------



## Candace (Jan 21, 2008)

Good topic! Had I been a boy my mother preferred Benjamin(Ben). My mother was planning on naming me Bethany and she told one of her pregnant friends that and she stole the name!! The "friend" announced in a group setting she would be naming her child Beth Ann if it was a girl. My mother wasn't happy at all:> But, that's o.k. I'm not sold on that name. My father wanted to name me Selena and my mom nixed it. She settled on Candace Ann and since my father was in the service and didn't see me until I was a few weeks old, he didn't have much to say in the matter. 

On a side note...we have a "family" name that has been passed on for 3 generations to our women. My great-grandmother was named Arletta Grace, her daughter was named Arletta Grace(nicknamed Polly) and my Aunt is named Arletta Grace..looks like the tradition has died out though as noone in the 4th generation did so.


----------



## Renegayde (Jan 21, 2008)

I was suppose to be named Robert John.....after my Mothers Father....Melvin John Truman Smith.....after I was born my Father wanted me named after his Father whose name was Tony...so I became Todd Anthony......my younger brother was suppose to be named Sarah Elizabeth as Elizabeth is a family name but as he was a boy he was named Timothy David.....sadly the family name ends with my Mother whose name is Patricia Elizabeth as my sister only had one child a boy named Jeremy Lee after my Father Jerry Lee and my brother had two childern both girls but one is named Morgan Ida after my Fathers Mother Ida....and the second girls is named Makayla June after my Sister In Laws Mother....and as for me I am single and will never be having children.....another note all of my Fathers siblings names start with J....Joe...Jerry...Janet...Jack...John


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

I always wanted to name my daughter Cecelia. My father's favorite aunt was named Cecelia. She was born on the same day as I was, Nov. 22, which happens to be St. Cecelia's day. She's the patron saint of music. 

I'm not Catholic or religious at all but I always thought it was interesting. And, I like the song.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 21, 2008)

had i been born a girl and not a boy, i would have been named Belle...


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

hahaha....oh good, I don't feel so bad now about the whole muffy thing....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, like the other Eric, I can tell virtually the same story about growing up the only Eric...until I met all these other Erics. I asked my parents, and they said that my name was always going to be Eric if I was a boy, but if I was a girl my name would have been Evlyn...not Evelyn, but Evlyn...in fact, after 2 previous boys, my mom was so sure that she'd have a girl that she told the obstetrician to go to hell when I was born, and she was told that she had yet another boy..............Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

One more from me - 

When I went to college, we weren't allowed personal phones in our dorm (female only) rooms our freshman year. 

So, we had a pay phone on our floor. Unfortunately, the three of us in the three corner rooms were all named "Heather". Three Heather's in one corner. 

It was also 1990. 
So this was the current favorite film. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSpxqttfsl0


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

What the heck? My entire typed post just deleted itself. Gah! 

Anyway, I guess it is not fair if I don't tell you my name. The name my sister gave me was Kristin. She was specific and spelled it out. She said it could not be Kristen it had to be Kristin. 

Now here is something funny.....I have only met one kristen that I liked. But, almost every kristin i meet I like. Weird huh? 

And you guys....I thought I was so unique and special. No one really had my name much growing up. I met a lot of other Kristin's but they never were directly around my school or anything like that. I get to college....it is my first day and I am walking across the freshman courtyard all abuzz at the prospect of freedom from parents and someone calls out my name! No joke, about 10 OTHER PEOPLE turn around and they were all so hot....way hotter than me! And I point to myself, look at the person who called out the name and here is the reply: "No.....sigh...not you....her!" And she was the most gorgeous, stupid black stretchy pants wearer, part of a soririty and you knew it automatically person. Dang she was pretty. It made me feel like a putz! 

Now, if my name had been Tiger Lily....hehe...no one would have turned around but me!  

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2008)

I spoke to my mother about this last night. She said she also always had wished her first name was Anne, not her middle. I never knew that. 

Apparently, also, Muffy was my dad's nickname for me. Never really knew that either because everyone in the famn damily uses it occasionally now (I think that's partly because my dad isn't around anymore.) Incidentally, I stumbled upon his stash of 10 year old office supplies last night. I have some sweet items from digital I could probably auction on ebay if they weren't special now....


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 24, 2008)

I was expected to be a boy. I had two older sisters age 4 and 5. My parents were soooooooo hoping for a boy and I was to be named after my father Martin. When I arrived.......I lacked that important piece of anatomy which they were looking for. They named me Marilyn, my dad was so disapointed he went back to bed and didn't bother to tell anyone until later in the day. 

Would you believe as I grew up I was 'Daddy's Pet"?

I did have 3 brothers 4,8, and 10 years later.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't know what other names my parents might have had, I was an 'oops' and since they already had three other older kids just went to standard family names on both sides of the family of charles and milton. I was always self-conscious about milton, because in the 60s and 70s pop-tarts had the cartoon character spokesperson 'milton the toaster'. I can't remember if anyone called me that, but you can imagine all of the different variations on ___ chuck ___ that I had/have to endure... (*sigh*)

It's funny, but every time I hear 'what's up, chuck?', the person smiles and has this look on their face like they just invented it and are so happy with themselves!

One of my sisters (and one of my former bosses) used to call me 'chas' which was okay until I went to school and there was a drug dealer on our floor who had the same name. certainly didn't want to get confused with him

I did have a thought a long time back that if I were ever a famous poet or anything like that, that I would 'change' my name to 'c. milton ufford', though there is no risk of my ever becoming a laureate! :wink: I can't even tell a joke right (though I came up with this one this week when someone at work was torturing us with bad jokes -"Q- what do you call a scotsman who likes to flash people? A- Off-kilter" ) hah! 

call me whatever you like, just don't call me late for dinner! :fight:


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 28, 2008)

hahaha! That last one was funny! I like the joke! 

Anyone ever have funny last names? I knew a girl growing up whose last name was butts. Poor thing....I used to beat people up for bothering her. 

Or how about last names or first names no one ever knew how to pronounce? It was crazy...even with my name spelled correctly right in front of people on paper at school etc. I got everything from kirsten to kuirstin to kristina....anything in that general area. And I thought I had a simple name you know? I wonder how it was for the other kids like my asian friends who had names that were hard for americans to say.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Heather (Jan 28, 2008)

My boss' last name is "Butt". 
My ex's last name is "Condon". I think that got him a bit of razzing when he was younger. We had issues when there was the scandal surrounding Gary Condit cause my ex's first name is Gary so there was some confusion...

Gary's parents had friends whose daughter, Stella, married Joey Stella, so she is Stella Stella. I also heard of someone who named her daughter Jean, and there last name was DeSorta. Jean DeSorta. Hrm...


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow.....jean disorta. and i wonder how many times Stella Stella heard people immitate rocky and yell, "Stella!" 

Bluefirepegasus

P.S. Your boss's name is butt? Wow.


----------



## suss16 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was named after my grandfather... I was the fifth grandson so my mother figured she would have to name one of her kids - Tony. Not the most interesting story, but it turns out that I am the grandson most like him in the most over the top sorta way.

So my screen name is suss... where did this come from? An old GF asked me what name I would chose for a baby. This was not the conversation I wanted to be having so I suggested Suss for a boy. So, my son would be Suss Bender... she did not get it, probably still doesn't. If you didn't get it either try saying it out loud.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 29, 2008)

If I was born a girl I would have been Lily.

Things being as they are, my parents got my name from someone in the company of Pennsylvania Ballet that my father danced with.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 29, 2008)

Talk about bad names....I knew a teacher who had a student show up, newly arrived from Vietnam. His first name was.........Phuc.....can you guess his last name? The kid was there for only a day or so...then disappeared for a few weeks. When he came back to school, young Mr. Yew had gotten a name change................Eric


----------



## Sirius (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha. He could have just went with his first initial. Mr P. Yew


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you ever met someone with a most beautiful name? I met this person one time whose name was aurora and she was so pretty! The name suited her well. Contrarily I met someone named Strawberry. She was pretty but what kind of a name is strawberry? 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 30, 2008)

I met a child once with the name Dakota Dawn, which I thought was much nicer as a combination name than either name was alone, eliciting in me a vision of early morning in the great western frontier....


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> Ha ha ha. He could have just went with his first initial. Mr P. Yew



oh, man...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2008)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> Have you ever met someone with a most beautiful name?
> Bluefirepegasus



There was a friend named 'allana' whose gaelic translation was akin to 'beautiful, dear child', which really matched her spirit
i also had a grade-school classmate whose first name was 'moonbeam' i think, and if i remember right he had kind of yellow-white hair which i guess was where his name came from


----------



## swamprad (Jan 30, 2008)

My first name is Mark, and I am o.k. with that, but my last name is one syllable and it also starts with "M", and I hate that. It is, apparently, also hard to pronounce, as people invariably misunderstand me when I introduce myself.

When my grandmother was born, her parents couldn't decide on a name for her. A little girl in the neighborhood begged them to name the new baby after her, and they did, the unusual name of Ostra. They soon moved away, and years later my grandmother met and married her namesake's brother! My grandmother always hated her name, by the way.


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2008)

ohio-guy said:


> I met a child once with the name Dakota Dawn, which I thought was much nicer as a combination name than either name was alone, eliciting in me a vision of early morning in the great western frontier....




Too close to "Delta Dawn" anyone remember that song? Dating myself...
 

The other one I wanted to mention - we had a student at my last job named "Princess".

a) who would do THAT to their child? 

b) she was anything but! She grunted, she didn't speak. I'm not sure if it was a form of rebellion or what....it was weird. I felt badly for her. In general!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 30, 2008)

My son had a friend (from Zambia) named Precious Bubala.........


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> My son had a friend (from Zambia) named Precious Bubala.........



Male or Female?


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 31, 2008)

I met a boy once who was named Kelp. When I am seeing kelp on the beach....it doesn't exactly strike me as a name. 

Another great name...my little niece is named after both of her granmothers. One was Nora and one was Jane so....Nora-Jane. It is all one name and fits her so well. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 31, 2008)

Precious Bubala was a girl.....Eric


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 3, 2008)

My husbnd's parents were thinking of what to name him.....so, when he came out, he was very plump amd round. So, they named him 'round' in chinese...but they changed the tone ever so slightly so it doesn't mean round...but that is where they got the idea of his name! HAHAHA! There are pictures of him as a complete, round buddah baby! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------

